# Your Favorite Frontman of all time



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am sure we can add many more to the list. But here are 10 choices for best frontman of all time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, Freddie Mercury is WAAAAY out front with 100% of the vote.




Cool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am voting based on stage persona on this one and vote for Jagger. Best voice I would go with Freddie for sure


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Can't vote. Eddie Vedder is missing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Freddie by 9 miles imo.

Edited to add that I don't know if Ian is being sarcastic or not (my detector is giving weak signals, but definitely indicating *something*), but I've seen PJ twice and Eddie is really all that and a bag of chips, very interactive, great singer, charismatic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I voted for Freddie because this is my favorite group of all time. Although I have a feeling it should probably be Mick.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I prefer to phrase this kind of discussion as "favourite" instead of 'best' - this is art, there can be no 'best'. just throwing that in there to mess with the fun...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

keto said:


> Edited to add that I don't know if Ian is being sarcastic or not (my detector is giving weak signals, but definitely indicating *something*), but I've seen PJ twice and Eddie is really all that and a bag of chips, very interactive, great singer, charismatic.


No sarcasm from me. Eddie Vedder is my vote for best frontman ever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

bluesmostly said:


> I prefer to phrase this kind of discussion as "favourite" instead of 'best' - this is art, there can be no 'best'. just throwing that in there to mess with the fun...


So true. So true.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> No sarcasm from me. Eddie Vedder is my vote for best frontman ever.


Eddie certainly is amazing, but since I couldn't pick him, I voted for Mick. He's still energetic and dancing after 40 years. Hard to argue with that.

Also, despite his substance problems (or maybe because of them), Scott Weiland is also a fantastic frontman. I saw him with VR a few years ago and he was amazing. A different approach than Vedder, but he's in my top 10 for modern rock frontmen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluesmostly said:


> I prefer to phrase this kind of discussion as "favourite" instead of 'best' - this is art, there can be no 'best'. just throwing that in there to mess with the fun...


Thats a good idea, as "best" opens it up to many variables. Changed to reflect favorite instead


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I must be old school. I was hoping to see Peter Gabriel. Those early Genesis shows were just mind blowing... the theatrics and costumes, lights and music, just outstanding.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, ok, i'm the only guy who voted for dio so far. part of me wanted to vote for DLR but (imo) his really good period was rather brief. as for front men who didn't end up on the list? rob halford and bruce dickinson pwns everyone else.
props to FM though, he was def no slouch. but ozzy? i dunno, who ever you are that voted for him, i wonder if you mean the black sabbath ozzy, or solo career ozzy from the randy rhoades/jake E lee period. by the time sabbath was over (i think) ozzy's act was a little low on energy. i don't mean the rest of the band, just him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I must be old school. I was hoping to see Peter Gabriel. Those early Genesis shows were just mind blowing... the theatrics and costumes, lights and music, just outstanding.


Yes indeed. I agree he is the ultimate showman. That would be enough but his music is brilliant as well. In fact I have the "Growning Up Live" DVD on my ipod and watch parts of it often.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm...the first that came to mind was David Lee. But Freddys a good one, and I'm partial to Daltrey as well.
Never understood the appeal of Mick Jagger. Not much of a singer, and the most awkward "dancing"/strutting I've ever seen...always reminds me of this:
[video=youtube;5xi4O1yi6b0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xi4O1yi6b0&feature=related[/video]

If Eddie Vedder gets listed may as well also list Dave Grohl and James Hetfield.
Paul Stanley shares the frontman duties too much for him to be a real option IMO.

I dont know if I would call Elton John a frontman, since he plays with essentially a backup band, but otherwise he'd win it for me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I slept through most of it >.< but I did catch parts. Queen was, I think, the best performers of any:

YouTube - Queen - Live Aid - Part 1 (1/5)

YouTube - Queen - Live Aid - Part 2 (2/5)
[video=youtube;MfYcKNqQoJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfYcKNqQoJo[/video]

YouTube - Queen - Live Aid - Part 3 (3/5)

YouTube - Queen - Live Aid - Part 4 (4/5)

YouTube - Queen - Live Aid - Part 5 (5/5)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I had to vote for Roth. Unpredictable, animalistic, athletic and wild. Even the frontman when not onstage and media in his face.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I voted Axl Rose, only because I knew no one else would. LOL!!!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

wayne coyne


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

snacker said:


> wayne coyne


Nice. He definitely knows how to hold a crowd.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Coming from an older generation (I voted for Plant), I could never get into DLR. Can't help it, this is how I see him:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If that's Vegas ham then yeah...but you are missing the cheese!!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

That *Hammy Sagar* guy? Yeah, he sucks!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ham without pineapple ia sacrilicious


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> ham without pineapple ia sacrilicious


I'm with you Cheezy. I have a theory that pineapple is in fact a mildly psychoactive toxin that tricks folks into believing it's delicious and can be put on top of a pizza, ham, or in a sandwich!?!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> I'm with you Cheezy. I have a theory that pineapple is in fact a mildly psychoactive toxin that tricks folks into believing it's delicious and can be put on top of a pizza, ham, or in a sandwich!?!


The last pineapple I ate was so good... I ate a second one... then a third.... then while eating the fourth (this did take a few weeks you do understand) I had a cough, and into my hand rich red blood. All my gums, my cheeks, and my tongue were bleeding. I have not had more than a nibble of pineapple since.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i voted for david lee roth, although i'd have probably gone for bruce springsteen if he was considered a frontman.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Diablo said:


> HmNever understood the appeal of Mick Jagger. Not much of a singer, and the most awkward "dancing"/strutting I've ever seen....


...jagger is a much better singer than he is given credit for. and i LOVE the fact that he has succeeded in turning bad dancing into high art.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Even though he is not on the list, I think Ian Anderson deserves recognition as a frontman.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> I'm with you Cheezy. I have a theory that pineapple is in fact a mildly psychoactive toxin that tricks folks into believing it's delicious and can be put on top of a pizza, ham, or in a sandwich!?!


oh man! hawaiin pizza is teh awesome food of the gods! 

KOTG, you are a smart guy. how did you not realize that all that acid in those pineapples would have an effect? 
as for me, with my lack of bowels, i can only eat a small portion before the result becomes....less than pleasant


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted for Freddie. Always was a big big Queen fan! I must admit, despite all the previous comments, I thought DLR was good in the early Van Halen days. Ham 'n' cheese, yes, but isn't that part of a front man's job description sometimes?
-Mikey


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

just by the list, I went for freddie.
along with ian anderson, my write in's
would be; the nuge, hendrix, bon scott,
geddy lee, alice cooper etc..

pineapple on pizza does not do it for me
either .. I'll eat it tho. try zucchini sometime.
vegi equivalent of pepperoni kinda'.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will now duck and run...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I will now duck and run...


David Letterman?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was gonna guess david johansen


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Paul Rodgers?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whoa! One person voted for Axl Rose. Wow. That's one whole vote more than I thought he would get.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gtone said:


> Paul Rodgers?


...good one! seriously likable guy, and an amazing vocalist.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

In a "Frontman" category I have to go with Mercury. He might not be my favourite vocalist on the list, but the guy just glowed with charisma on stage. He pretty much defines frontman for me.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I voted for Dio just cuz I am more of the metal but I also love queen so Freddy is a close second but that is only because he likes the view from behind. =D


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

deleted.............


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...its difficult to miss the implication that this makes him somehow inferior, in your view, no?


I guess you either dont know or that joke goes right over your head, so I will explain it to you. Freddy was gay, so when I said "he likes the view from behind" I meant he liked looking at Dio's butt.

Skill wise I think they are on par with each other, just to different genres.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> I guess you either dont know or that joke goes right over your head, so I will explain it to you. Freddy was gay, so when I said "he likes the view from behind" I meant he like looking at Dio's butt.
> 
> Skill wise I think they are on par with each other, just to different genres.


...i got the joke. it's this part i didn't get: "a close second but that is only because he likes the view from behind."

if you meant nothing by it, no problem.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

ummm that is part of the joke.... if he wasn't second how can he be behind Dio to check out his butt?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Cort Strummer said:


> ummm that is part of the joke.... if he wasn't second how can he be behind Dio to check out his butt?


...flattery?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's no surprise to see Freddie leading, followed closely by Plant and Jagger, but I wouldn't expect to see Roth tied with Jagger. No offence to DLR fans. I enjoyed some of the van Halen stuff he did, but I just don't see him in the same league as Led Zep or the Stones in terms of....anything.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Milkman said:


> It's no surprise to see Freddie leading, followed closely by Plant and Jagger, but I wouldn't expect to see Roth tied with Jagger. No offence to DLR fans. I enjoyed some of the van Halen stuff he did, but I just don't see him in the same league as Led Zep or the Stones in terms of....anything.


How about energy on stage? Not many people had more of that than DLR did. Those old VH shows had so much energy compared to basically any modern band.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine's not listed......mine's is my all time favorite....Bruce Dickinson..


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

No Bon Scott?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a push poll. That means that the selection is limited and does not allow anybody to add their personal favorite, if he/ she is not on the list. Is that is what you want?

For me, there are lots of other choices for greatest 'frontman'. Frank Zappa was a fabulous frontman as were guys like Johnny Winter, Chuck Berry, Elvis Presley (and Costello), James Brown, Paul McArtney, Bruce Springsteen, Jimi Hendrix, Ray Davies, Fee Waybill, Jello Biafra, Prince, Alice Cooper, Ian Anderson, Greg Lake, Colin Meloy and plenty of others, including Canadians like David Wilcox, Steven Page, Neil Young, Randy Bachmann, etc? And whatever one may say about the late Michael Jackson, he sure had a hell of a stage presence!

I am afraid it is impossible to limit the choices as harshly as you did in your poll...so, as a result, I cannot vote. Maybe you should have added an "other" choice.


----------

